# Wow! Sacred Harp Singers!



## Carol (Jan 10, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Sacred Harp singing?

I had always associated it with the old gospel music of Appalachia and the deep south.  Little did I know this acutally originated in New England.   *takes my music degree off the shelf and hides it*  If anyone has seen the movie Cold Mountain, this was the singing that was in the movie.

Sacred Harp singing was a form of ecumenical community singing that emphasizes community involvement.  Everyone sits in a square, facing each other....sopranos on one side, altos on another, tenors on another, bass on another The songs are sung for one another, instead of for an audience.   

There are only four tones used in the music, and the notes were drawn in shapes so people that didn't know how to read music could just match the shapes to the pitch. Simple, but hardly simplistic. This music has been sung in the Boston area ever since the colonial days, and I had no idea what it was.  Here was this fascinating American treasure right here under my fingertips.  I got chills the first time I heard it.   This is definitely not everyone's cup of tea....but I'm learning how to sing it 

There has been a movie made about it, Awake My Soul, that will be showing on PBS.  Time depends on the individual station, in Boston it will be shown next Sunday evening.  

Here's a clip of some New England Sacred Harp singers.  Enjoy.

[yt]LNy5gViLQw8&NR[/yt]

[yt]cwJZSGOL7VY[/yt]


----------



## Live True (Jan 10, 2008)

Carol, there is a small group that does sacred harp singing here in VA and one of my co-workers is part of that group.  It's pretty amazing!  So when do we get to see a vid of you?....just kidding!:boing2:

I'm glad to see folks continue traditions such as these, as they hold great power and beauty...and it would be a shame to lose them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Is anyone familiar with Sacred Harp singing?
> 
> I had always associated it with the old gospel music of Appalachia and the deep south.  Little did I know this actually originated in New England.   *takes my music degree off the shelf and hides it*  If anyone has seen the movie Cold Mountain, this was the singing that was in the movie.
> 
> ...



When I saw the movie Cold Mountain, I fell in love with the soundtrack and the songs that were in it. Definitely an American treasure that should be preserved through the generations, the type of music not just the soundtrack . 
Carol, don't hide away your musical degree, your explanation of the arrangement and how/why the songs are sung definitely educated me (and sure everyone else here). So thanks for sharing that. We're all still learning.


----------

